# Warum spackt mein PC?...



## Novio (1. Mai 2009)

Hi... mal ne Frage. Irgendwas scheint mit meinem PC nicht zu spinnen. Wenn ich 2 Instanzen von einem Spiel (Final Fantasy XI) öffne, dann läggt der ganze PC ziemlich derbe solange die 2. Instanz offen ist, das ist aber erst seite heute so.... sonst konnte ich immer 4 ohne Probleme offen halten.. Laut Task Manager ist die CPU und der RAM bei weitem nicht ausgelastet, und an der Graka kanns 100%ig auch nicht liegen...
Weiss einer woran das liegen könnte?

Danke


----------



## grubsnek (4. Mai 2009)

Virus? Sonst irgendwelche Veränderungen ma System vorgenommen ?


----------



## Kamrum (4. Mai 2009)

Wäre gut wenn du uns noch deine Systemhardware posten könntest ^^


----------

